# О выборе медучреждений и докторов



## Aurelia (25 Мар 2014)

Хотелось бы поговорить не только на тему о лечении позвоночника, спины. А вообще о медицине так сказать.
Вот как вы выбираете к какому врачу идти, в какую больницу, клинику?

Я вот узнаю первым делом у родственников, знакомых, друзей, может быть кто-то посоветует. А если никто не компетентен или не может дать совет. Тогда что, идти наобум что ли?
Или как вы выбираете что и куда?
Спасибо!


----------



## La murr (26 Мар 2014)

*Aurelia*, я озвучу своё мнение. 
Если идёшь в государственное учреждение, то не факт, что у тебя вообще будет право выбора. 
Там, в большинстве случаев, действует принцип "хоть к кому-нибудь бы попасть"...
Если хочу проконсультироваться у пользующегося авторитетом доктора, знаю, что нужно быть готовой ждать - попасть можно только по записи и очередь из пациентов велика.

Если есть средства, иду к врачу, который практикует платный консультативный приём. Идти к нему целесообразно с анализами, УЗИ, МРТ, короче, чтобы всё, что может понадобиться, было с собой. Иначе это чревато назначением всего вышеперечисленного и повторным, опять же платным, приёмом.
Так я посещаю эндокринолога - единственный в городе компетентный энд принимает только платно.

Так уж сложилось, что обо всех, достойных доверия, врачах у меня уже сложилось собственное мнение. Приходилось обращаться к специалистам разных профилей. Выводы сделаны. Делюсь своим мнением с друзьями, коллегами, близкими.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (26 Мар 2014)

Aurelia написал(а):


> Тогда что, идти наобум что ли?


Часто так. С выбором у нас набор не велик. Либо платно к хорошему доктору, либо бесплатно к какому повезет. Последние годы у нас в регионе прогалы по целым специальностям, не то что учреждениям.


----------



## линуксоид (26 Мар 2014)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Часто так. С выбором у нас набор не велик. Либо платно к хорошему доктору, либо бесплатно к какому повезет. Последние годы у нас в регионе прогалы по целым специальностям, не то что учреждениям.


У нас, думаете, по-другому?


----------



## La murr (27 Мар 2014)

К сожалению, это, наверное, всеобщая беда...
Хочется отметить ещё такой момент: в поликлинике доктор принимает 2 часа - по записи или по талонам (с утра пять талонов в регистратуре выдадут - и всё, кончились). Попасть - большая удача, практически, фантастика! 
Но потом доктор идёт в коммерческую клинику. Там время приёма увеличивается до 4 часов. Стоимость приёма - от 500-700 рублей и выше. Качество оказания помощи снижается  - если в поликлинике назначения, описание осмотра и опроса пациента фиксируются в карте, подвергаются анализу и оценке страховыми компаниями, то на платном приёме назначения носят рекомендательный характер, редко точно записываются, карта имеет место быть не всегда... Как-то так, увы.
Многих специалистов нет. В республиканскую больницу, укомплектованную докторами, направления нужно добиваться...


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (27 Мар 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Качество оказания помощи снижается  - если в поликлинике назначения, описание осмотра и опроса пациента фиксируются в карте, подвергаются анализу и оценке страховыми компаниями, то на платном приёме назначения носят рекомендательный характер, редко точно записываются, карта имеет место быть не всегда...


Разве Вам важна моя писанина? Если я Вас вылечил, то важно ли для Вас записал я об этом или нет? Мои учителя мне говорили: "вы пишете для прокурора". Не для пациента, и не для себя, а для прокурора. Настоящий врач ненавидит писанину и любит лечить.


----------



## La murr (27 Мар 2014)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Настоящий врач ненавидит писанину и любит лечить.


Я просто восхищаюсь врачами, которые любят лечить! 
А вот поликлинический невролог, например, будет выводить буковки в карточке, но не проведёт осмотр, например, несмотря на жалобы. Редко он на пациентов голову поднимает, не то что руками касается - это не только моё впечатление. 
Просто, например, мама мужа забывает на ходу, что назначалось - если ей не написать памятку, надежды, что запомнит сказанное, мало. А когда ничего и врачом не фиксируется - вспомнить не могут оба...


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (27 Мар 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> мама мужа забывает на ходу, что назначалось - если ей не написать памятку,


А, вот Вы о чем. Для этого есть консультационный лист, который доктор *должен* дать больному. Там и назначения, и основные моменты. Я это полагал как само-собой разумеющийся факт, элемент лечения, без которого никак не обойтись. А карточка - внутренний документ медучреждения, не подлежащий для ознакомления больного.


----------



## klyuha (27 Мар 2014)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> А карточка - внутренний документ медучреждения, не подлежащий для ознакомления больного.


А как же ст 22 ФЗ от 21.11.2011 № 323-ФЗ " Об основах охраны здоровья граждан в РФ?"
Или Вы её тоже, как МКБ-10, своим решением отменили?


----------



## Светка (28 Мар 2014)

Ну даже если идти к платному доктору, в частную клинику, то все равно надо знать к кому лучше. Не значит, что если платный, значит хороший.
По поводу выбора, отзывов и рейтингов, если говорить о Москве, то вот здесь можно подчерпнуть информации. Хотя сервис достаточно молодой еще, все впереди. Потому что не для всех специалистов там еще есть отзывы. Может в будущем и появятся, не знаю.
Также на форумах соответствующих можно посмотреть, что люди пишут, уже исходя из этого можно строить для себя какие-то оценки, решать к кому идти.

Модератор: удалена ссылка на сторонний ресурс.


----------



## La murr (28 Мар 2014)

Светка написал(а):


> Ну даже если идти к платному доктору, в частную клинику, то все равно надо знать к кому лучше. Не значит, что если платный, значит хороший.


Всё доктора из поликлиники принимают платно - в поликлинике же или в медцентрах коммерческих. Без вариантов. Всё то же самое.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (28 Мар 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Всё доктора из поликлиники принимают платно - в поликлинике же или в медцентрах коммерческих. Без вариантов. Всё то же самое.


Неправда... У многих свои кабинеты и даже целые поликлиники, как к примеру у Доктора Ступина. И уж если он это смог создать, то наверняка его способности, врачебный талант и счастливая звезда говорят о том, что он очень хороший доктор.
А вот странно, но сталкнулся с плохими отзывами о проф. Ситтеле. http://healthy-back.livejournal.com/13851.html?thread=2017563
Я его знаю как сильного теоретика мануальной медицины. Может это все неправда?


----------



## La murr (28 Мар 2014)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Неправда... У многих свои кабинеты и даже целые поликлиники, как к примеру у Доктора Ступина.


Только один врач моего города имеет частный кабинет. Ну, как кабинет - арендованный номер в гостинице.
Все остальные, закончив приём в поликлинике, работают платно в двух коммерческих медицинских центрах.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (31 Мар 2014)

Количество хороших частных докторов пропорционально наличию платежеспособного населения, заботящегося о своем здоровье. Понятно, что таких будет больше в больших городах. В маленьких им просто не прокормиться...


----------



## Aurelia (9 Апр 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> *Aurelia*, я озвучу своё мнение.
> Если идёшь в государственное учреждение, то не факт, что у тебя вообще будет право выбора.


Ну это понятно. Но если проблема какая-то серьезная, я никогда не пойду в частное учреждение... Чтобы обезопасить себя же.


----------



## линуксоид (22 Апр 2014)

Чтобы узнать хороший доктор (как специалист) либо нет, надо провести долгую и кропотливую работу, опрашивая больных и докторов.
И даже после этого оценка будет весьма субъективна. Причем, хорошие доктора консультируют как в платных, так и в бесплатных учреждениях. Суть не в праве собственности. Суть в том, чтобы попасть к человеку, который действительно сделает максимум для того, чтобы оздоровить. Где он будет сидеть - не важно.
Но вопрос настолько глобальный, актуальный и правильный, что лично меня загнал в ступор. На него просто нету однозначного ответа. И не будет никогда....


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (22 Апр 2014)

Врач для организма, как и препараты, подбирается индивидуально и на это нужно время. Одному организму врач может помочь, другому организму этот же врач не может помочь.


----------



## Лена Я (13 Май 2014)

Как то все грустно. Зарегистрировалась, думала найду сразу ответ. Ищу, где лучше лечить спину. Врач, который пишет "для прокурора" - имхо - кошмар. Каждый человек отвечает за то что он делает - у всех есть отчетность, по которой судят о работе. Я например хочу понимать что мне делали, поэтому хочу прочесть что написано в моих бумагах. Я уж не говорю о том, что сейчас компьютеры на каждом шагу и можно все печатать...


----------



## La murr (13 Май 2014)

*Лена Я*, для того, чтобы помочь Вам найти ответ на Ваш вопрос, уточните, пожалуйста - Вы ищете клинику/специалиста для консервативного или оперативного лечения?


----------



## Лена Я (13 Май 2014)

Именно вот с этими вопросами я и пытаюсь разобраться. Сейчас все телевизор насмотрелись и кричат про Израиль, информации типа http://www.medicport.ru/stati/ortop..._pozvonochnika_v_izraile_naskolko_eto_opasno/ - море, но конкретно найти что-то сложно. Поэтому и стоит вопрос - где в России пройти диагностику, как выбрать ВРАЧА, так чтоб это действительно было сделано на уровне (ну и да, я хочу понимать, что врач пишет в заключении, гуглем я умею пользоваться и смогу прочитать о чем именно он написал). Или перестать метаться и ехать в И-ль и там делать?

Уважаемая Ла Мурр, вот Вы чем руководствовались при выборе??? Что для Вас было важно?


----------



## La murr (13 Май 2014)

*Лена Я*, я тоже пациентка форума - пришла сюда после серьёзной операции на позвоночнике с кучей вопросов. В плане консервативного лечения по месту жительства, к сожалению, для меня авторитетов нет - неудачно проходило моё лечение, мягко говоря... А вот после того, как вынужденно я познакомилась с нейрохирургами, моё безмерное уважение и искреннюю благодарность вызвали их профессионализм и неравнодушие.
Форум - мой спасательный круг. Столько помощи и внимания к моим проблемам, как здесь, я пока не встречала нигде. Моя признательность всем!


----------



## Лена Я (13 Май 2014)

То есть вы лечились у врача на которого дали ссылку?

Вот понимаете "неудачно проходило моё лечение, мягко говоря..." - это сплошь и рядом. С И-лем тоже мне не все ясно, тот кого у нас распиарили - нашла инфу что у него сразу дороже, но блин когда я вижу результат... Хочу найти такое же тут.


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (13 Май 2014)

*Лена Я*, я не знаю как Ваши дела с личным бюджетом,но 40 тысяч баксов,без проживания,без консультаций и обследований,без встреч в аэропорту и т д,мне кажется дороговато.И это без имплантов,а если посчитают ещё и необходимые железки,то будет совсем заоблачно.Пекарский конечно здорово раскручен,если Вы его имеете ввиду и , наверное, он того стоит,но не для всех кому нужна такая помощь, а для тех,кому такая помощь нужна и кто может безболезненно расстаться с такой суммой.
Я думаю в России есть специалисты не хуже,но как то они замалчиваются.


----------



## Лена Я (13 Май 2014)

ну да, про него. Я хочу понять для себя две вещи: что реально в России нет врача который так может; есть ли врачи, которые делают тоже самое но дешевле. Ну как-то вот что - один в поле воин, или нем только два примера красивых по телевизору показали и мы про одного знаем... Да, сумма очень большая, поэтому я и пытаюсь понять реально что такой врач - один.
Еще может статься, что он один по "доступной" цене, есть лучше но уже в другой ценовой категории...


----------



## La murr (13 Май 2014)

ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> Я думаю в России есть специалисты не хуже,но как то они замалчиваются.


Ну, как же замалчиваются! Я, например, не устаю говорить о том, что оказанный мне уровень помощи очень высок, а результат радует не только меня. Я оперировалась в России, вот ссылка на Центр нейрохирургии, где работают те, кому я готова целовать руки - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20466/


Лена Я написал(а):


> ...есть ли врачи, которые делают тоже самое но дешевле...


Я оперировалась по квоте. Затраты были только на дорогу туда и обратно.


Лена Я написал(а):


> ...я и пытаюсь понять реально что такой врач - один.


Не согласна!  В России работают не менее талантливые врачи.


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (13 Май 2014)

*La murr*, Вас одной маловато, для широкой общественности. Вы  молодец, делаете всё возможное, но объёмы не те.


----------



## La murr (13 Май 2014)

На истину в последней инстанции я и не претендую, Леонид. 
Могу говорить только о собственном опыте, что и делаю.


----------



## Павел Валерьевич (18 Май 2014)

ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> *La murr*, Вас одной маловато, для широкой общественности. Вы  молодец, делаете всё возможное, но объёмы не те.


У Новосибирского нейрохирургического Центра можно посмотреть отчет на их сайте о кол-ве и кач-ве операций. За 2013 год они сделали более 3000 операций. Разве этих объемов мало?


----------



## La murr (18 Май 2014)

Павел Валерьевич написал(а):


> За 2013 год они сделали более 3000 операций. Разве этих объемов мало?


Главное, что при этом количестве не упущено и качество!


----------



## doc (18 Май 2014)

И это действительно радует.
Мне, например, было очень приятно за Отечество, когда мой немецкий пациент хвалил наших российских врачей.


----------



## Павел Валерьевич (18 Май 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Главное, что при этом количестве не упущено и качество!


Не хочу показаться педантом, но про соотношение качество/количество не могу с высокой степенью достоверности что-то сказать. 3-ое из всего коллектива нейрохирургов мои ровестники...
Как я понимаю, в конечном итоге успех операции зависит полностью от нейрохирурга...
Ниже прикрепил их отчет по проведенным операциям за 2013г.


----------



## La murr (18 Май 2014)

Павел Валерьевич написал(а):


> Как я понимаю, в конечном итоге успех операции зависит полностью от нейрохирурга...


Не стоит забывать, что после каждой операции необходимы реабилитация, соблюдение пациентом рекомендаций, данных врачом, изменение образа жизни, приведшего на операционный стол, т.е. правильное поведение и соблюдение ортопедического режима - это поможет избежать рецидива заболевания.
А загубить можно любое талантливое деяние хирурга...


----------



## Павел Валерьевич (18 Май 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Не стоит забывать, что после каждой операции необходимы реабилитация, соблюдение пациентом рекомендаций, данных врачом, изменение образа жизни, приведшего на операционный стол, т.е. правильное поведение и соблюдение ортопедического режима - это поможет избежать рецидива заболевания.
> А загубить можно любое талантливое деяние хирурга...


Тоже верно. Тем не менее, перспективнее данного центра, я пока не вижу, как в силу сложившихся реалий, так и в силу редкости хороших нейрохирургов т.к. я верю "живым" отзывам.


----------



## Павел Валерьевич (19 Май 2014)

ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> Хи хи. *Павел Валерьевич*, я в ,, капчах,, вообще не разбираюсь,да и не отрубал я ни кому, ничего,короче валенок.Умею только кнопки с буквами на клавиатуре нажимать,сейчас садово-огородный сезон,разбираться некогда.Заработало всё и ладно.
> Просто я думал может где накосячил,поэтому отрубили.


Как вы такое могли подумать  вы же святой человек


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (19 Май 2014)

Павел Валерьевич написал(а):


> Как вы такое могли подумать  вы же святой человек


Вы о чём?  Я не понял.


----------

